# Upgrading from 50D to ...?



## MrMbss1 (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm currently rocking a almost 10 year old Canon 50D, and I feel like it's about time for an upgrade. The question here is: what do I upgrade to? I'm by no means a pro, but I do have great interest in photography. I'm leaning towards a crop sensor, as I've got a couple of EF-S lenses I can't afford to replace. I'm having a hard time choosing a new camera to get. I'll most likely get something used, due to budget and needs. I can't afford something like a 5D Mark 3 / 5DSR nor do I need such an expensive camera.

What do I go for?


----------



## Rob5589 (Nov 30, 2015)

How much $$ are you looking to spend? And what do you like to photograph?


----------



## Punisher911 (Nov 30, 2015)

If you're sticking with a Canon crop, I'd think it'd be hard to go wrong with a 70D.  However, if you need something faster than its 7fps burst speed, then look for a used 7Dmkii.


----------



## jaomul (Nov 30, 2015)

70d is great mixture of value and specs. Fast focus, great video focus, customisable touch screen, nice images.

To be honest I found every Canon dslr I've used other than the 50d had nicer image quality than the 50d.


----------



## MrMbss1 (Nov 30, 2015)

The Canon 70D seems like it's for me.. Have considered it, but I just wanna be sure before I go out and spend money.
jaomul, I feel the same way. Haven't tried a lot of other Canon dslrs other than my friends 650d, and it does look better in some ways.

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Punisher911 (Nov 30, 2015)

Careful, you'll get spoiled by the touch screen. lol  Unless you're one of the super talented people that can cycle through the menu without moving your fingers from the shooting position, the touchscreen is awesome.  I do all my adjustments from the quick menu using the touch screen.  Also allows you to touch focus on a subject when using the live view.


----------



## MrMbss1 (Nov 30, 2015)

Punisher911 said:


> Careful, you'll get spoiled by the touch screen. lol  Unless you're one of the super talented people that can cycle through the menu without moving your fingers from the shooting position, the touchscreen is awesome.  I do all my adjustments from the quick menu using the touch screen.  Also allows you to touch focus on a subject when using the live view.



Sounds very handy. I didn't think the touchscreen would be such a big deal, but you make me think twice about that


----------



## goodguy (Dec 1, 2015)

I said it few times, if I was a Canon shooter and I couldnt get the 7D II then the camera I would get would either be the t6i or t6s
These cameras has the newest technology crop sensor in Canon lineup and I would get it over the 70D


----------



## jaomul (Dec 1, 2015)

goodguy said:


> I said it few times, if I was a Canon shooter and I couldnt get the 7D II then the camera I would get would either be the t6i or t6s
> These cameras has the newest technology crop sensor in Canon lineup and I would get it over the 70D



I'd doubt you'd say the same after picking one up. The 70d is more substantial in the hand and the ergonomics are better, albeit that's a personal thing and others may prefer the smaller form factor.

The difference in photos between these 2 sensors is negligible, I don't think it's even possible to ser a difference except on a chart


----------

